# Sad news.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A number of us have read Dr. Behnkes books or articles in the TU magazine and sometimes refer to them in discussions/debates we may have on here. He passed away recently.

http://www.coloradoan.com/viewart/20130917/OBITUARIES/309170304/Robert-Bob-Behnke

The collective knowledge about trout and salmon is lessened with his passing. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great man- I am glad he went peacefully.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Too bad. The native fish of the West lost their best friend and the fishermen of the West lost a great source of knowledge.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Rip*

I have his book, and refer to it a lot, Some for the fish I am catching, and some just to dream.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Dr Bob was knowledgable beyond belief with trouts and salmons. Years past I traded many e-mails with the man....he was very open. Have nearly everything he has published.....he was my trout guru. He will definitely be missed.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

catherder said:


> a number of us have read dr. Behnkes books or articles in the tu magazine and sometimes refer to them in discussions/debates we may have on here. He passed away recently.
> 
> http://www.coloradoan.com/viewart/20130917/obituaries/309170304/robert-bob-behnke
> 
> *the collective knowledge about trout and salmon is lessened with his passing.* kind of a bummer.


+100


----------

